# no sense of self



## anotherme (Oct 7, 2019)

For weeks I've been having intense panic attacks and bodily sensations. I feel like I am insane. I feel like my words and actions and beliefs are not my own. I feel like my whole personality is just me mirroring other people but that I have no self left. I feel like I am insane. I feel the need to reach out and talk to people but when I do I am so afraid because it's like my words are not my own. I try to be a good person but it's like there is something deeply wrong with me. A doctor told me that it is because I dissociate that I feel this way. He said that when we dissociate for a long time we revert to the mirroring stage of development like a small child. Is this why I feel like I am other people but not myself? I don't fully believe the doctors anyway. These days have been very stressful. I am afraid a lot of the time. Is this sense of no self just a DPDR symptom? it is horrifying


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

The no sense of self is exactly what Depersonalization is. I have that as well. No center self.


----------



## zecht (Nov 28, 2019)

I want to live this fucking life and last 10 years were hell, gradually from almost nothing to whatever this is now. Maybe if i get a frying pan to the head might reset me.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

zecht said:


> I want to live this fucking life and last 10 years were hell, gradually from almost nothing to whatever this is now. Maybe if i get a frying pan to the head might reset me.


That should do the trick yes,good luck. Let me know if it worked.


----------

